# 6 tips bảo quản sofa sạch đẹp như mới



## Chin Chin (23/3/19)

Chiếc ghế sofa thường là điểm nhấn chính cho không gian phòng khách, nơi mà mợi người thường xuyên tiếp xúc trong những buổi sum họp, tiếp đón khách...do đó không thể tránh khỏi tình trạng bụi bẩn, vết dơ bám vào ghế. Vậy làm sao để bảo quản sofa luôn được bền đẹp? Chắc hẳn đây là câu hỏi mà khá nhiều người quan tâm đến. Để biết cách bảo quản sofa tốt nhất thì mời các bạn cùng tham khảo bài viết sau để có thêm thông tin hữu ích trong việc bảo quản chiếc sofa nhé






6 TIPS BẢO QUẢN SOFA SẠCH ĐẸP NHƯ MỚI | Thegioinem.com​
*BƯỚC 1:*
Không đặt sofa ở vị trí có ánh nắng trực tiếp chiếu vào, hạn chế tiếp xúc với nguồn nhiệt để tránh bị khô nứt, bông tróc và bạc màu.

*BƯỚC 2:*
Vệ sinh sofa định kỳ hàng tuần bằng cách lấy khăn bông sạch thấm nước sau đó vắt khô rồi lau nhẹ vài lần lên bề mặt sofa da. Riêng với sofa vải thì dùng máy hút bụi vệ sinh.

*BƯỚC 3:*
Nếu trên bề mặt sofa có vết bẩn, dùng tấm mút sạch hoạc khăn lông hơi ẩm chấm vào chất tẩy rửa loại nhẹ rồi lau thử ở một góc khuất nào đó của sofa để xem chất tẩy rửa có làm hại da của sofa không. Sau khi lau sạch, để da khô tự nhiên ở nơi thoáng gió, không nên dùng máy sấy vì sẽ khiến da dễ bị nứt, bong tróc. Với sofa vải thì dùng máy sấy khô

*BƯỚC 4:*
Tốt nhất nên tổng vệ sinh sofa 3-6 tháng một lần để diệt nấm mốc cũng như vi khuẩn sinh sản trên ghế. Hãy nhờ đến những công ty giặt ghế sofa chuyên nghiệp, tuyệt đối tránh tự giặt tại nhà. Vì nếu không có phương pháp và thiết bị chuyên dụng, sẽ dễ ảnh hưởng đến ghế, làm giảm độ bền và vẻ đẹp vốn có của chúng.

*BƯỚC 5:*
Ghế sofa xài lâu năm sẽ rất dễ xảy ra tình trạng giãn, độ đàn hồi kém do chịu nhiều sức nặng. Tốt nhất bạn nên dùng gối tựa giúp giảm sức nặng cho ghế sofa. Như vậy ghế sofa sẽ bền hơn.

*BƯỚC 6:*
Nếu bạn lâu ngày không xài hoặc đi chơi xa. Bạn nên dùng vải che phủ ghế sofa để ngăn chặn bụi bám trên bề mặt ghế sofa.

Bên trên là các mẹo bảo quản sofa sạch đẹp như mới, hy vọng những thông tin trên sẽ giúp ích được cho các bạn.

Hoặc các bạn có thể liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn giải pháp tốt nhất cho không gian nội thất phòng khách, phòng ngủ:

*Liên hệ đặt dịch vụ giặt nệm, thảm, ghế sofa,... 08 66 804 325 - 0906 369 325*

*Bảng giá dịch vụ giặt nệm, thảm, ghế sofa,... *





*Dịch vụ Số lượng Giá thành Ghi chú *Giặt nệm 1 tấm 350.000 VNĐ Chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn phương pháp giặt hợp lý nhất 2 tấm trở lên 300.000 VNĐ Giặt thảm trang trí 1 tấm 250.000 VNĐ Đối với thảm ngọai cỡ sẽ có mức giá khác 2 tấm trở lên 200.000 VNĐ Giặt ghế sofa gia đình 1 bộ 400.000 VNĐ Đối với sofa đơn, đôi, ngoại cỡ sẽ có mức giá khác nhau 2 bộ trở lên 350.000 VNĐ

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH GIẢM GIÁ ĐẶC BIỆT:*

- Giảm giá 30% cho khách hàng có thẻ ưu đãi khi mua các sản phẩm tại hệ thống Thegioinem.com trên toàn quốc

- Ưu đãi giảm giá 20% cho khách hàng đăng ký vệ sinh nệm trực tiếp trên Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/thegioinemcom/

- Vệ sinh càng nhiều ưu đãi càng nhiều, giá ưu đặc biệt khi đăng ký vệ sinh 2 tấm trở lên.
Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*





Thegioinem.com​


----------

